# Welches Hardtail 29, Jealous, Cragger, ZR Team



## alex-racer (24. Juli 2019)

Hallo,
Ich möchte mir ein neues Hardtail kaufen 29 Zoll Laufräder
Das Rad soll Tourentauglich sein und eine eher entspannte Sitzposition haben was meint ihr welches der 3 genannten Bikes wäre da wohl am geeignetsten ?
Jealous
Cragger
ZR Team
Ich komme aus NRW also eher flache Gegend, es wird auch schon einige male in der Eifel und ins Bergische gegen, also durchauch auch schon Mal Trails gefahren. Ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus mit den Rahmen Geometrien darum hoffe ich auf eure emfehlunge.
Ich bin 178 Groß, hatte bisher immer Rahmengröße M 18 Zoll.

Gruß Alex


----------



## CedGauche (27. Juli 2019)

Hi,
von den 3 hat das ZR Team die "enspannteste" Sitzposition. Am wenigsten "Tourentauglich" ist das Cragger, da es eher ein Trail-Hardtail ist. Das Jealous ist ein Race-Hardtail und an sich ein guter Allrounder.  
Ich habe alle 3 Räder schon gefahren, machen alle Spaß, bin dann aber am Jealous hängen geblieben. Es hat einfach das beste Einsatzspektrum und gute Komponenten. Kommt aber natürlich auch auf dien Budget an, aber ich würde dir zum Jealous AL raten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

